# Gun Season hunting methods



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

what approach do you take to gun season? do you do drives,sit in a stand, still hunt, stalk, or a mixture of both?

this will be the first year that our group is not doing drives so i think i will sit in a few of my stands i have up from bow season and maybe push out some small plots later in the week. dont know if im taking the smokepole or the slug gun yet tho.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually sit on Monday and the first half of Tuesday. By Monday afternoon there are usually people moving that move the deer. Tuesday afternoon there is a large group that drive the valley below us that always drive deer right to us. I stay out all day monday unless I get my deer early. If I do I go back and get a nice dinner ready for the others after I drive for them. With the quad I can get way back into the woods before the walkers get there. I have been lucky to have nice deer pushed to me on Mondays that don't even know I am there. I take my Shotgun on Monday and my in-line after that. 
I want to wish everyone a good hunt, a safe hunt and have a blast everyone. Again be SAFE!! we want to hear your stories next weekend. :!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale is right, be safe.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I go to Pennsylvania for gun season and sit all day on Monday. especially from 9am-11am/3pm-pm when most people are moving around to get warm. I like to sit on escape routes. Usually brushy creek bottoms or ravines/ditches that go into thickets. Once people get to shooting, the deer will use every low level/concealing pathway to get to heavy cover and hide.

Pennsylvania has a second week of deer season and we push thickets and tornado area. Post and drive tech.

ski 

I will hunt the second half of the week in Ohio and combination drive/ still hunt.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to stay in one spot and hope something comes by..Most of my deer have been jumped by other hunters and run by me.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have particiapted in many deer drives, but I do not like them. I feel uneasy & not real safe.


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

My group makes deer drives all week it is very productive. It is a great way to get your deer when you are just hunting for meat and not antlers as most people are in my camp. As far as safety I think it is one of the safest means of hunting, the drivers know where the standers are going to be and do not shoot in that direction and the same for the standers.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I hunt it the same as bow season, just with more range.

The land we hunt during gun season is too hilly to do a drive unless you are in great shape, which we aren't 

Luckily, the areas around our hunting spot are pretty heavily hunted and we can usually rely on the neighbors to drive deer to us.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I just bow hunt with a gun. I get as high in a tree as I can And watch the deer crawl though the thick stuff away from the other guys trying to sneek though the woods. Last years buck was actually 40-50 yrds from one guy and just layed still until the guy was past and crawled right away. Mistake he made was he stood up about 100 yrds from me

I like to take a backpack with food and anything else needed to stay in the tree all day.First one out last one in!

Scott


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

We usually sit until 10 am then drive durning midday and then from 3pm till the end of legal time we sit. If I am hunting alone I will sit all day.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I sit down an wait. I like to use the doe can to get the bucks to come my way. I don't like to hunt public land b/c of all the people.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Still hunting along a quiet path can be productive after sitting during the morning. After that, we eat and devise a drive plan. When driving, make as little noise as possible. Some people believe they have to bang pots and pans to get deer to move. That will just make them run prematurly. Always know where the sitters are though! After the drive(s) we will sit like in the morning. Again, if you are alone, sit or stillhunt along quiet walking ground. I was fortunate enought lastyear to shoot a buck across a ravine while doing a still-drive. I sort of snuck up on the group of deer, they became alarmed and started heading toward dad, brother, and friends who were sitting. I managed to squeeze a shot off on a 6 pt. and have him drop. Drivers are hunters too, just know the probably path of your slug and make sure it is ending on ground or a hillside!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Hunt it like bow season. I will not drive or be driven to. Too darned dangerous.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> Hunt it like bow season. I will not drive or be driven to. Too darned dangerous.



exactly the way i feel!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> Hunt it like bow season. I will not drive or be driven to. Too darned dangerous.



Ditto:.....Let everybody else drive the deer into your area. the deer are gonna have to run somehwere, position your self, but a creek crossing or by a old dried up creek bed, these area get busy when the deer start being pushed, atleast they do for me...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My group stand hunts until 9 am, then we drive the rest of the day. We do this all week. All drives are setup with safety being our first priority. We have a safety meeting each morning, and again at the end of the day. I see more deer in a day than I used to see all week stand hunting. We see, and shoot, a couple very big bucks a year. Last year, we had four bucks go to the taxidermist.

As long as you have ethical, safe hunters that aren't trigger happy, and pay attention, your chances of making it home for dinner are very good. We have as many as eighteen guys for the first couple of days, and so far I haven't felt that my well being was in joepardy at any given time.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I do the same, 'Hunt like it's Bowseason". Fortunately all the neighboring farms do drives. I'll sit tight all day long and watch the deer come and reap the benefits!


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

I always sit all day during gun season. Have been on enough drives, (not many) to say I never go on drives at all. Pretty much hunt similar to bow season but with a selection of stand sites that compliment the ability to use the gun. And yes as with bow season almost always alone. It is very theraputic.

Longspur


----------

